# Vimax banner ad - Grandma friendly?



## Wycen (Oct 11, 2008)

It doesn't offend me and I'm not one to take money from Morrus, but is that ok for the grandma rule?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 11, 2008)

What's a Vimax?

If it's a Google ad, it's targeted at you by location, etc.; so what you see isn't what everyone else sees.  Google does have a decency policy, so non-PG ads can be reported.  But I have no control over what appears.


----------



## shawnpla (Oct 15, 2008)

How do we complain about the Vimax banner ads?


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay, _now_ I'm really curious!


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hehe...
 Do a quick google search. I did but don't want to risk offending Grandma's sensibilities.

It's pretty work safe, but your buddies will laugh at you if the read it over your shoulder.


----------



## Wycen (Oct 16, 2008)

There was more than one, but it was the Almost Full Monty ad that worried my grandma instinct.  Should I have a grandma instinct?  Oh well.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 19, 2008)

Darkwolf71 said:


> Hehe...
> Do a quick google search. I did but don't want to risk offending Grandma's sensibilities.
> 
> It's pretty work safe, but your buddies will laugh at you if the read it over your shoulder.




And Google will know you looked for it, and use that knowledge for its evil, evil, purposes.


----------

